# Dejar la mente en blanco



## M30

Hola, 

me gustaría saber si en alemán existe la expresión: " dejar la mente en blanco", ya que no he sido capaz de encontrarla.

gracias!


----------



## Sowka

Hola M30 

Lo que digo frecuentemente: "Ich stehe (total) auf dem Schlauch".

(Als ich Deine Frage eben gesehen habe, habe ich auch erst einmal für einen Moment auf dem Schlauch gestanden )




> etwas nicht ver*stehen*; etwas nicht begreifen; nicht weiterkommen; mit widrigen Umständen kämpfen müssen; in eine ungünstige Lage geraten



Quelle, mit vielen Beispiele: redensarten-index.de


----------



## M30

gracias por tu respuesta! 

Lo que pasa es que creo (por el contexto de la frase) que la expresión que me has dicho para mi es "quedarse en blanco" o sea no saber que responder, cuando digo "dejar la mente en blanco" me refiero a no pensar en nada, es decir, de forma voluntaria, para relajarse o calmarse.


----------



## Sowka

Sí, tienes toda la razón! 

Lo siento, leí mal. Ahora: "dejar la mente en blanco" - yo diría: "an nichts (Bestimmtes) denken".


----------



## M30

ok, Danke schön


----------



## crimsonsmirk

Otra sugerencia para ocasiones en las que no quieres escuchar a nadie (ni sus consejos ni sus problemas) sería "auf Durchzug schalten". Es una expresión coloquial que quiere decir que aunque te hablen, (voluntariamente) no te enteras de nada.


----------

